#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Ακίνητο σε Αρχαιολογική Ζώνη

## P.A.

Καλημέρα,

 Εξετάζω ένα ακίνητο μέσα σε ζώνη Β αρχαιολογικού χώρου.

 Το κτίριο έγινε αυθαίρετα το 1992.

 Η ζώνη καθορίσθηκε ώς Β το 2006.

 Διαβάζοντας το ΦΕΚ του 2006 διαπιστώνω ότι προϋπάρχει ΦΕΚ του 1981  όπου φαίνεται η σημερινή ζώνη Β όμως στο τότε ΦΕΚ του 1981 ονομαζόταν  ''ζώνη προστασίας Του αρχαίου φρουρίου Αιγοσθενών''  όπου '' Δεν  επιτρέπεται η ανέγερση καμίας οικοδομής''.

 Αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά, κατά την ανέγερση του αυθαιρέτου το 1992 δεν  επιτρεπόταν καμία ανέγερση λόγω του ΦΕΚ του 1981 άρα σήμερα δεν  δικαιούμαι να τακτοποιήσω σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 2 παράγραφοι θ,ι.

 Συμφωνείτε με το παραπάνω??

 Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτό καταλαβαίνω και εγώ αλλά ρώτα και στην αρμόδια αρχαιολογική υπηρεσία μήπως μας διαφεύγει κάτι.

----------

P.A.

----------

